# Why hasn't Canon incorporated Intervalometer into their DSLR's?!



## gunnar997 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just bought a very cheap intervalometer from Amazon.. it works great but its just another thing to carry around when it isn't in use.. I know Nikon has intervalometers built in to their DSLR's cameras and some of the Powershots even have it! so why don't the higher DSLR's at least? it isn't a huge deal but it sure would be a very handy feature for stills guys and video guys! just curious to hear thoughts and how many would find this a useful feature? (and MagicLantern works to eliminate this need yes, but its not available for every one of Canon's DSLRs as far as i know?)


----------



## charlesa (Oct 3, 2012)

Cost, marketing or internal design decisions... or the fact Canon can make you cough up more cash to buy a separate intervalometer from them, the same way they also sell wireless or GPS transmitters when such features should be standard on their high-end bodies.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 3, 2012)

What, like a TC-80N3?

But then you won't have to spend another $160 on a TC-80N3... (like you would anyway, ebay has chinese ripoffs for $20).

Still, it would be nice, and can be done, there's an inbuilt timer in the Pentax K-5. Main thing is, having one in-camera means you don't have to open a weather-sealed port like on my 7D to plug in my TC-80N3.
If I ever have/want to do some star-trail-shooting that requires me to leave a camera set up overnight while i go in to a tent to sleep, and i'm worried about rain or dew, i'm stealing my mum's K5 (with weathersealed 18-55 kit lens), the 7D will stay at home.

(If only Pentax were big enough to provide real competition to Canon, it's always the little guys that innovate and the big ones that do nothing but get fat profits from doing nothing [/rant])


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always thought the smartest thing for Canon to do would be to have official plug-ins for that sort of thing. Maybe provide your camera serial number, pay $25 and get a file that's either flashed into the camera or loaded to a special folder on your cards via DPP.

Even better an app store, it wouldn't be too hard for them to vet code to only use official APIs like Apple do so there's no chance of damage to the camera and have rules on how much CPU they can use etc. Bit of extra cash for Canon, a bit of extra cash for thousands of developers and the ability to get just about any feature you could dream of for end-users.

As for warranty / support just have a quick and official way to disable the plug-ins so they can quickly work out if problems are with the base firmware / camera or some sort of add-on.


----------



## lucuias (Oct 3, 2012)

Just install magic lantern.Cost $0 for Intervalometer function in camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 3, 2012)

gunnar997 said:


> MagicLantern works to eliminate this need yes, but its not available for every one of Canon's DSLRs as far as i know?



Magic Lantern is just being ported to the 7d and 5d3, so the only bodies missing are (and will be) the 1d-cameras. I actually think Canon is quite conservative with their firmware because there is ml that functions as a pressure relieve valve for people who cannot believe that a computer with the power of the digic arm core can only do what Canon thinks it should...


----------



## heptagon (Oct 3, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> I've always thought the smartest thing for Canon to do would be to have official plug-ins for that sort of thing. Maybe provide your camera serial number, pay $25 and get a file that's either flashed into the camera or loaded to a special folder on your cards via DPP.
> 
> Even better an app store, it wouldn't be too hard for them to vet code to only use official APIs like Apple do so there's no chance of damage to the camera and have rules on how much CPU they can use etc. Bit of extra cash for Canon, a bit of extra cash for thousands of developers and the ability to get just about any feature you could dream of for end-users.
> 
> As for warranty / support just have a quick and official way to disable the plug-ins so they can quickly work out if problems are with the base firmware / camera or some sort of add-on.



The 6D has WiFi internet access. I'm waiting for the Canon App Store.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 3, 2012)

lucuias said:


> Just install magic lantern.Cost $0 for Intervalometer function in camera.



Ah, btw: While ml is free, please do donate some $ - people who can afford a €3000+ 5d3 probably can spare another $5 for a firmware that doubles the capability of their camera? There is at least one dev working full time on developing ml, and you'd probably want him to be able to continue to do so.


----------



## AG (Oct 3, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> lucuias said:
> 
> 
> > Just install magic lantern.Cost $0 for Intervalometer function in camera.
> ...



And the more we donate the sooner he can afford to port the 1DC firmware onto a 1DX.

4K camera and all it cost you was a $10 donation.......and a $6800 1DX body of corse (still better than paying $15k for the 1DC)


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a very good question - I might be sth. like marketing to sell additional tools or might be sth. to protect people from producing too many shutter releases. But MagicLantern will do it probably without releasing the shutter and on selected cameras.

The same question arises for the 3x zoom feature for video which is only implemented in the 600D (as far as I know) and which is very helpful: A 70-200 zoom mutates to a 110-300 & 330-900mm equiv. lens with a maximum aperture of f/4 (in my case).

For me the 600D is therefore the optimum tool for videography: Intervalometer functions with ML and 3x zoom with Canons firmware. They missed to sell a 7D or 60D or 5D for these reasons!
Answer to your question: Yes, I would like to see it in Canon cameras, especially the S95 which has the gimicky miniature function but doesn't allow to switch off the unsharpness regions. I asked for tweaking this feature but Canon never answered or made a new firmware.


Best - Michael.


----------



## RC (Oct 3, 2012)

Because there are people like me willing to fork out extra bucks for an accessory. :-[

I have a TC-80N3 for my dSLR, but I was more torqued with my S100 which does not have it built-in where my S80 does.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 3, 2012)

AG said:


> And the more we donate the sooner he can afford to port the 1DC firmware onto a 1DX.



Won't happen.


----------

